# The Next Elton Brand is...........



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

Kendrick Perkins


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Kendrick Perkins is 6'11". He will more likely be the next Shaq than the next Elton Brand.
_The Next Elton Brand_ is IMO Leon Powe.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Either way Kendrick Perkins will be a ohat baller, Imo one of the best out of 2003 draft.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

lets try to keep the one liners to a low, they kind of waste space


----------



## Alley-oop (Aug 31, 2002)

Perkins is gonna be good. Maybe better than Elton Brand. He does have more hieght than Brando. The next Brand  I dont know.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Alley-oop</b>!
> Perkins is gonna be good. Maybe better than Elton Brand. He does have more hieght than Brando. ...


Just what I said. :yes:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I have a question:

How do we know who the next Elton Brand will be, when Elton has not reached his peak yet? 

We can't. Elton still has time to improve his game even more than it is now.


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Can Someone Someon Give me info on Kendrick Perkins*

What is his game like. I would like a couple of photo's of him dunking. if he can. I heard he is good but has Greg Ostertag Like Athletiscm. I WOULD REALLY LIKE PIC'S of HIM DUNKING this is all i can find.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

im just asking, how do you know who the next elton brand,shaq,mj. i mean is there a next paul pierce,jason kidd, or anyone one else? is it the way they play,act or look? im really curious to know.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

the next elton brand is zach randolf


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheOrigiBulls</b>!
> im just asking, how do you know who the next elton brand,shaq,mj. i mean is there a next paul pierce,jason kidd, or anyone one else? is it the way they play,act or look? im really curious to know.


Yes, it is they way the play and they are _build_. So let's compare: 
*Elton Brand* - 6'8" PF, undersized for his position, but equalize it with strength and hard work.
*Kendrick Perkins* - 6'11" C, taller and stronger than Brand. He'd better be compared to Shaq.
*Zach Randolph* - 6'9" C/F, much more fatter than Brand. Has no true pos (undersized for C, not moveable enough for PF)
*Leon Powe* - 6'8" PF, undersized for his position, but equip with a 235 lbs. frame.

So, I think, if there's another Elton Brand it would be Leon Powe.


----------



## Mao_Ying (Jun 23, 2002)

*Some comments...*

1. Kendrick Perkins is NOT stronger than Brand (yet).

2. Kendrick Perkins compared to Shaq???

3. Randolph is more maneuverable than Brand is, and has just as much skill. Also, Randolph is 252, and Elton is 265.

4. Leon Powe? OK...


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Some comments...*



> Originally posted by <b>Mao_Ying</b>!
> Kendrick Perkins compared to Shaq???


Of course, why not?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> the next elton brand is zach randolf



I really hope Zach gets the PT though... 
He has loads of talent and madd skills, but he doesn't have the chance to showcase it, A good example J.O. when the Blazers drafted him, he was just a wasted talent on the bench, until he was traded to the Pacers.....I can bet the Blazers have been kicking themselves for letting him go and not giving the PT he deserved, The Blazers should trade Zach where he can be effective and develop, I just don't understand how the Blazers organization thinks or works, they load it up and let it go to waste

try to stay off the masked cursing, STING


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Can Someone Someon Give me info on Kendrick Perkins*



> Originally posted by <b>Balla123456789</b>!
> What is his game like. I would like a couple of photo's of him dunking. if he can. I heard he is good but has Greg Ostertag Like Athletiscm. I WOULD REALLY LIKE PIC'S of HIM DUNKING this is all i can find.



He even looks like Elton on that picture


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> the next elton brand is zach randolf


Good choice!!! Randolf may even be better than Brand. Randolph is probably a better scorer. Teams should be calling the Blazers asking for Randolph especially if u need a power forward.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Leon Powe won't even make it to the NBA. Who was the last 6'7" 230 pound player to get drafted high as a power forward, let alone drafted? Unless he grows, which isn't out of the question considering he's only 18, he could be an NBA player, but right now, with the NBA's obsession with size(or lack of it) I don't see him getting much of a chance, at least right away.

Now, on the topic of who the next Brand is, I would say Kalen Grimes, a 6'8" 260 pound PF/C from St. Louis. He's a junior this year, and has been described as both a Brand and Malone type of player.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> Leon Powe won't even make it to the NBA. Who was the last 6'7" 230 pound player to get drafted high as a power forward, let alone drafted? Unless he grows, which isn't out of the question considering he's only 18, he could be an NBA player, but right now, with the NBA's obsession with size(or lack of it) I don't see him getting much of a chance, at least right away.


According to Schoolsports Powe is 6'8" like Brand. And Brand was #1 pick in 1999, did you forgot that? Futhermore he's a consensus top5 (or at least top10) of 2003 (like Brand was in 1997). After a strong year or two at Cal he will be a sure first-rounder.


> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> Now, on the topic of who the next Brand is, I would say Kalen Grimes, a 6'8" 260 pound PF/C from St. Louis. He's a junior this year, and has been described as both a Brand and Malone type of player.


Grimes isn't among the top100 by Schoolsports.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Um, Grimes is a top 5-10 player in the 2004 class. I'm not sure what list you're looking at, but it's probably one for the 2003 class. Grimes was rated the best underclassman at last summer's
shoe camps, whichever one he went to.

I've seen Powe listed at 6'7" and 6'8", but mostly at 6'7", which means that's probably what he is. Plus he's not nearly as strong as Brand. He could get stronger, but unless he does he won't be a high pick. Yeah, I know Brand is 6'8" and was the first pick, but that was 4 years ago, and things have changed. The NBA looks even more at potential than they did back then. That's probably one of the biggest problems with the NBA right now though, they don't care if you can play right now, only if you've got the potential to be MJ. Just because someone's athletic they'll take them high, when in reality a guy like Powe should get the nod over some skinny athletic freak who can't play, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> Um, Grimes is a top 5-10 player in the 2004 class. I'm not sure what list you're looking at, but it's probably one for the 2003 class.


Yes, you're right. I'd look the wrong list. :shy:
But I don't think he's top5 in 2004. Basketballphenoms listed him as #25.


> Originally posted by <b>moTIGS</b>!
> Yeah, I know Brand is 6'8" and was the first pick, but that was 4 years ago, and things have changed.


Maybe you're right, but that's what this topic is about. "Who is the next Elton Brand?", not "Who is the next great PF prospect".


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Any list with Grimes at 25 in his class is just not a good list. He's at worst a top 10 player.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Let's make a compromise: Leon Powe and Kalen Grimes are both Elton-Brand-types of PFs. Undersized, but with power and skills to equalize this lack. And both are at least top15 prospects of their classes.


> *Courtesy of ESPN.com:*
> 
> _Kalen Grimes, sophomore, 6-8, F (Hazelwood Central H.S./Hazelwood, Mo.):_
> Speaking of Grimes, this kid is a bad, bad man. Bad as in good. This thick bodied (he's probably around 240-250 pounds) banger in the key is another Elton Brand in the making. Grimes doesn't back down from competition, makes strong takes to the bucket and he finishes plays. He competes hard, has good hands and keeps it very simple. He's going to overpower players. And there isn't much that most high school players can do about it. Grimes is a blue-collar kid, who probably will add more athleticism as he tones and defines his thick frame. This kid's for real. He plays for head coach Rich Gray's St. Louis Eagles program and don't be surprised if he continues to develop and take his game to an even higher level.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

the next elton brand is.....................................................

sheldon williams.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> the next elton brand is.....................................................
> 
> sheldon williams.


omg i thought this whole thread was a joke and saw it was made in 2002. kendrick perkins WTF??? 

anyways, i dont c the point of bringing in this thread back. brand was a 1st overall pick and shelden was drafted...too early. i'm not high on him so i think he's lucky if he even gets 14-7 or something. i wont even compare that to brand's 20-10 in the first season cuz brand was phenomenal as a rookie. williams is better compared as okafor right now.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Balla123456789 ruled. Miss the Dunkmaster series


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

This Is What I'm Talking About With Tyrus Thomas, He Gets All This Hype Just Like Kendrick Perkins Did Because Of His Height And S***, But They Forgot That He Doesn't Have Any Real Skill. Just Like The Bulls Will Find Out With Tyrus.


----------



## SmarterThanUrAvgBear (Feb 28, 2006)

I think Ike Diogu is the next Brand. I really like him.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

the next shawn marion/amare stoudemire = Tyrus Thomas


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> This Is What I'm Talking About With Tyrus Thomas, He Gets All This Hype Just Like Kendrick Perkins Did Because Of His Height And S***, But They Forgot That He Doesn't Have Any Real Skill. Just Like The Bulls Will Find Out With Tyrus.



On one hand, you have NBA Scouts and GMs.

On the other hand, you have o.iatlhawksfan.


Seems like a tough decision on whose opinion should be valued more. Give me 24 hours to sleep on this. I am going to need it.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> omg i thought this whole thread was a joke and saw it was made in 2002. kendrick perkins WTF???
> 
> anyways, i dont c the point of bringing in this thread back. brand was a 1st overall pick and shelden was drafted...too early. i'm not high on him so i think he's lucky if he even gets 14-7 or something. i wont even compare that to brand's 20-10 in the first season cuz brand was phenomenal as a rookie. williams is better compared as okafor right now.



good point.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Alley-oop said:


> Perkins is gonna be good. Maybe better than Elton Brand.




LMAO.


----------

